# BDSM Test



## Waifu (Jan 18, 2015)

The test: here.
My results: click.

Post results. Discuss.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jan 18, 2015)

https://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=49356

very subby >.>


----------



## TM Ambrose (Jan 18, 2015)

== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ == 
100% Bondage Receiver 
100% Submissive 
96% Girl/Boy 
91% Degradation Receiver 
91% Experimentalist 
86% Brat 
75% Masochist 
73% Primal (Prey) 
71% Slave 
66% Non-monogamist 
53% Primal (Predator) 
25% Master/Mistress 
25% Vanilla 
24% Exhibitionist 
20% Voyeur 
16% Bondage Giver 
14% Pervert 
4% Daddy/Mommy 
4% Switch 
0% All-Rounder 
0% Brat Tamer 
0% Degradation Giver 
0% Dominant 
0% Sadist 
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=48673

Subby


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Jan 18, 2015)

https://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=49625
Am so spooked


----------



## tehpope (Jan 18, 2015)

Spoiler



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ == 
93% Switch 
88% Voyeur 
80% Experimentalist 
79% Daddy/Mommy 
76% Girl/Boy 
73% Bondage Receiver 
71% Bondage Giver 
71% Degradation Giver 
71% Exhibitionist 
71% Master/Mistress 
68% Dominant 
66% Masochist 
60% Brat Tamer 
59% Submissive 
58% Non-monogamist 
58% Slave 
55% Brat 
50% Sadist 
49% Primal (Predator) 
46% Primal (Prey) 
45% Degradation Receiver 
44% All-Rounder 
37% Pervert 
29% Vanilla 
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=49842


----------



## CatParty (Jan 18, 2015)

Spoiler: L-lewd



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ == 
100% Bondage Giver 
100% Dominant 
93% Brat Tamer  
88% Degradation Giver 
88% Master/Mistress 
75% Daddy/Mommy 
75% Experimentalist 
75% Sadist 
75% Switch 
75% Vanilla 
70% Primal (Predator) 
70% Primal (Prey) 
69% Brat 
63% Submissive 
50% Slave 
50% Non-monogamist
44% Pervert 
38% Exhibitionist 
38% Masochist 
38% Voyeur 
25% Bondage Receiver 
13% All-Rounder 
0% Degradation Receiver 
0% Girl/Boy


----------



## LM 697 (Jan 18, 2015)

https://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=


Spoiler



100% Cool
0% Lame


----------



## x.eight.six.systems (Jan 18, 2015)

== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ ==
100% Dominant
75% Daddy/Mommy
75% Experimentalist
75% Vanilla
72% Brat Tamer
50% Bondage Giver
50% Voyeur
40% Primal (Predator)
25% Master/Mistress
25% Non-monogamist
25% Slave
20% Primal (Prey)
0% All-Rounder
0% Bondage Receiver
0% Brat
0% Degradation Giver
0% Degradation Receiver
0% Exhibitionist
0% Girl/Boy
0% Masochist
0% Pervert
0% Sadist
0% Submissive
0% Switch
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=49772


----------



## EI 903 (Jan 18, 2015)

No wonder Null made me mod of the part of the site he hates.



Spoiler



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ ==
93% Sadist
90% Primal (Predator)
87% Primal (Prey)
84% Degradation Giver
84% Masochist
84% Switch
75% Brat Tamer
71% Dominant
71% Voyeur
70% Experimentalist
68% Bondage Giver
68% Non-monogamist
63% Brat
55% Bondage Receiver
55% Exhibitionist
55% Submissive
54% Degradation Receiver
43% Daddy/Mommy
38% Vanilla
26% Pervert
21% Girl/Boy
21% Master/Mistress
7% All-Rounder
0% Slave
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=49858


----------



## Coster (Jan 18, 2015)

Spoiler: I-I can't make a pun out of this ;;



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ == 
84% Exhibitionist 
79% Switch 
75% Voyeur 
68% Bondage Giver 
66% Experimentalist 
63% Bondage Receiver 
63% Degradation Receiver 
63% Girl/Boy 
59% Vanilla 
50% Daddy/Mommy 
50% Submissive 
45% Non-monogamist 
43% Brat 
43% Master/Mistress 
41% Degradation Giver 
41% Dominant 
40% Primal (Predator) 
40% Primal (Prey) 
38% Brat Tamer 
38% Slave 
36% Masochist 
32% All-Rounder 
24% Pervert 
16% Sadist 
http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=49872


----------



## Watermelon1337 (Jan 18, 2015)

100% Switch
83% Sadist
77% Brat Tamer
71% Bondage Giver
71% Degradation Giver
71% Degradation Receiver
71% Dominant
71% Masochist
70% Primal (Predator)
70% Primal (Prey)
68% Bondage Receiver
66% Daddy/Mommy
65% Brat
64% Experimentalist
59% Girl/Boy
55% Submissive
33% Master/Mistress
28% Vanilla
21% Voyeur
18% Pervert
16% Slave
13% Non-monogamist
0% All-Rounder
0% Exhibitionist

--


....huh.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jan 18, 2015)

I dunno, I guess I'm pretty boring.



Spoiler



Other than tying up/being tied up and degrading, I guess?
== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ ==
100% Switch
71% Vanilla
68% Degradation Giver
63% Bondage Giver
63% Bondage Receiver
49% Degradation Receiver
46% Brat
46% Experimentalist
46% Non-monogamist
43% Brat Tamer
41% Exhibitionist
41% Sadist
41% Submissive
40% Primal (Predator)
40% Primal (Prey)
38% Dominant
38% Girl/Boy
38% Voyeur
36% Daddy/Mommy
16% Masochist
16% Master/Mistress
9% Slave
0% All-Rounder
0% Pervert
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=49911
[/quote]


----------



## Pine Tar (Jan 18, 2015)

== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ == 
84% Experimentalist 
84% Switch 
70% Degradation Receiver 
68% Non-monogamist 
64% Exhibitionist 
64% Voyeur 
63% Submissive 
62% Brat 
58% Girl/Boy 
58% Masochist 
43% Daddy/Mommy 
43% Primal (Predator) 
39% Primal (Prey) 
38% Vanilla 
33% Degradation Giver 
31% Brat Tamer 
30% Bondage Receiver 
29% Bondage Giver 
24% Slave 
21% Dominant 
21% Sadist 
16% All-Rounder 
13% Master/Mistress 
0% Pervert 
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=49920


----------



## TM Ambrose (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm glad everyone is telling us their secrets.


----------



## Waifu (Jan 18, 2015)

I've never been so pleased to be a voyeur.


----------



## Golly (Jan 18, 2015)

http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=49969

It's about what I thought.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> 0% Slave



*Filthy lies*.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Jan 18, 2015)

https://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=49705 
I take issue with some of these. There's no way I'm as dominant as this says I am.


----------



## DeagleBoipussy420 (Jan 18, 2015)

https://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=50009


Spoiler: Probably dull



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ == 
79% Vanilla 
70% Experimentalist 
54% Daddy/Mommy 
41% Dominant 
30% All-Rounder 
29% Girl/Boy 
26% Brat Tamer 
25% Exhibitionist 
25% Voyeur 
13% Bondage Giver 
13% Non-monogamist 
10% Primal (Predator) 
10% Primal (Prey) 
9% Slave 
0% Bondage Receiver 
0% Brat 
0% Degradation Giver 
0% Degradation Receiver 
0% Masochist 
0% Master/Mistress 
0% Pervert 
0% Sadist 
0% Submissive 
0% Switch 
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=50009


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jan 18, 2015)

Spoiler



79% Vanilla 
68% Exhibitionist 
65% Switch 
58% Submissive 
54% Non-monogamist 
50% Girl/Boy 
45% Experimentalist 
43% Voyeur 
40% All-Rounder 
38% Brat 
34% Daddy/Mommy 
34% Degradation Receiver 
29% Bondage Receiver 
29% Dominant 
27% Primal (Predator) 
27% Primal (Prey) 
25% Brat Tamer 
25% Masochist 
20% Bondage Giver 
20% Pervert 
20% Slave 
16% Degradation Giver 
9% Master/Mistress 
8% Sadist


>tfw vanilla


----------



## EI 903 (Jan 18, 2015)

Ronald Gaygun said:


> https://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=49705
> I take issue with some of these. There's no way I'm as dominant as this says I am.



If you tend to give answers to the more extreme yes/no sides consistently, things can end up a little skewed.


----------



## introman (Jan 18, 2015)

God damn. All the mods/janitors are in to domination. My results



Spoiler: Mr. Intro Dom



Your test score for each archetype is displayed below.
== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ ==
100% Brat Tamer
100% Degradation Giver
100% Dominant
100% Exhibitionist
100% Master/Mistress
100% Primal (Predator)
100% Sadist
96% Daddy/Mommy
88% Bondage Giver
75% Vanilla
75% Voyeur
63% Non-monogamist
60% Primal (Prey)
50% Experimentalist
44% Pervert
25% Masochist
13% Bondage Receiver
0% All-Rounder
0% Brat
0% Degradation Receiver
0% Girl/Boy
0% Slave
0% Submissive
0% Switch
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=50102


----------



## RetardBus (Jan 18, 2015)

Spoiler



Right now it'll have to show up as "100% Have A Seat Over There"


----------



## cypocraphy (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Conrix (Jan 18, 2015)

Spoiler



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ ==
96% Submissive
93% Slave
88% Non-monogamist
84% Girl/Boy
67% Brat
66% Switch
63% Daddy/Mommy
63% Experimentalist
59% Bondage Receiver
59% Exhibitionist
58% Voyeur
54% Degradation Receiver
54% Masochist
54% Pervert
51% Primal (Predator)
51% Primal (Prey)
50% Vanilla
43% Sadist
41% Dominant
39% Brat Tamer
39% Master/Mistress
38% All-Rounder
38% Bondage Giver
34% Degradation Giver
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=49912



Feel free to laugh at me for being a complete submissive. X3
For the record I have a femdom kink. Feel free to laugh harder.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jan 18, 2015)

Spoiler



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ ==
79% Vanilla
71% Bondage Receiver
68% Submissive
59% Girl/Boy
58% Bondage Giver
58% Switch
53% Brat
50% Primal (Prey)
49% Masochist
45% Daddy/Mommy
44% All-Rounder
43% Primal (Predator)
41% Experimentalist
34% Sadist
34% Voyeur
33% Master/Mistress
33% Slave
31% Brat Tamer
29% Dominant
29% Exhibitionist
24% Pervert
20% Degradation Receiver
16% Non-monogamist
15% Degradation Giver
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=50358



Depraved deviant into only the most wildest kinks obviously.


----------



## Ultimate Grisby (Jan 18, 2015)

Spoiler: Grisby's Naughty List



80% Switch 
71% Experimentalist 
59% Bondage Giver 
57% Primal (Predator) 
57% Primal (Prey) 
55% Dominant 
55% Girl/Boy 
49% Degradation Receiver 
46% Bondage Receiver 
43% Exhibitionist 
43% Slave 
43% Voyeur 
42% Brat Tamer 
40% Submissive 
38% Daddy/Mommy 
34% Brat 
33% Degradation Giver 
33% Vanilla 
29% Master/Mistress 
25% Non-monogamist 
20% All-Rounder 
20% Masochist 
13% Sadist 
0% Pervert


----------



## Ariel (Jan 18, 2015)

== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ == 
89% Vanilla 
54% Experimentalist 
54% Switch 
50% Bondage Receiver 
46% All-Rounder 
45% Dominant 
45% Submissive 
41% Girl/Boy 
29% Masochist 
29% Slave 
25% Daddy/Mommy 
21% Degradation Receiver 
17% Brat 
17% Brat Tamer 
17% Primal (Predator) 
13% Primal (Prey) 
13% Sadist 
8% Bondage Giver 
4% Exhibitionist 
4% Non-monogamist 
0% Degradation Giver 
0% Master/Mistress 
0% Pervert 
0% Voyeur 
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=51526

I already knew I was a vanilla. However I had a sub BF for a long time and was always good at 'playing' the dom part.


----------



## Washington0592 (Jan 19, 2015)

Outside of group sex/threesomes, I don't really do the whips and chains thing. There's a few things I've done in the past like spanking purely because my partner enjoyed it, but I got little out of it. 


> == Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ ==
> 63% Non-monogamist
> 43% Experimentalist
> 41% Vanilla
> ...


----------



## RetardBus (Jan 19, 2015)

Okay okay, since my pals @Jon-Nyan, @DeagleBoipussy420, and @Pine Tar posted on the last page, I suppose I'll post the legit thing now.  Aside from my usual acts of murderous autism and Mafia related crimes, this is the most you'll see of what lies behind that rooster mask.  Now don't get too much ideas, or else you might have to take a seat right over there.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Uh.. D-do you like hurting other people?



100% Experimentalist
100% Degradation Receiver
96% Submissive
84% Bondage Receiver
84% Switch
80% Brat
75% Masochist
70% Primal (Prey)
66% Girl/Boy
66% Slave
59% Bondage Giver
55% Sadist
51% Degradation Giver
50% Non-monogamist
50% Primal (Predator)
38% Voyeur
29% Brat Tamer
25% Daddy/Mommy
25% Exhibitionist
21% Pervert
21% Vanilla
20% Dominant
8% All-Rounder
8% Master/Mistress


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jan 19, 2015)

Spoiler



81% Brat
80% Bondage Receiver
75% Submissive
66% Masochist
59% Vanilla
45% Girl/Boy
41% Bondage Giver
36% Primal (prey)
34% Sadist
20% Non-monogamist
20% Primal (predator)
19% All-Rounder
16% Switch
13% Daddy/Mommy
8% Experimentalist
4% Degradation Receiver
4% Slave
0% Brat Tamer
0% Degradation Giver
0% Dominant
0% Exhibitionist
0% Master/Mistress
0% Pervert
0% Voyeur


----------



## Blueberry (Jan 19, 2015)

63% Dominant
50% Vanilla
49% Primal (Prey)
45% All-Rounder
43% Switch
39% Primal (Predator)
38% Exhibitionist
34% Girl/Boy
33% Non-monogamist
33% Voyeur
30% Bondage Giver
30% Daddy/Mommy
28% Brat Tamer
28% Experimentalist
26% Slave
25% Master/Mistress
25% Sadist
25% Submissive
20% Bondage Receiver
20% Degradation Giver
20% Degradation Receiver
20% Masochist
16% Brat
8% Pervert


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Jan 19, 2015)

I told you folks I wasn't much for lewdness. Such tiny numbers .


Spoiler: Peggy learns the sickening truth



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ == 
59% All-Rounder 
59% Vanilla 
41% Girl/Boy 
38% Switch 
24% Experimentalist 
20% Daddy/Mommy 
18% Brat 
16% Non-monogamist 
13% Degradation Receiver 
13% Exhibitionist 
13% Submissive 
13% Voyeur 
4% Bondage Giver 
4% Master/Mistress 
4% Slave 
0% Bondage Receiver 
0% Brat Tamer 
0% Degradation Giver 
0% Dominant 
0% Masochist 
0% Pervert 
0% Primal (Predator) 
0% Primal (Prey) 
0% Sadist 
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=55360


----------



## sm0t (Jan 19, 2015)

Spoiler: My results



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ == 
96% Switch 
71% Bondage Receiver 
70% Experimentalist 
63% Bondage Giver 
53% Primal (Predator) 
50% Primal (Prey) 
50% Voyeur 
46% Vanilla 
45% Dominant 
38% Daddy/Mommy 
34% Girl/Boy 
31% Brat Tamer 
29% Submissive 
25% Masochist 
25% Master/Mistress 
23% Brat 
21% Exhibitionist 
16% Sadist 
8% Non-monogamist 
4% All-Rounder 
4% Degradation Receiver 
2% Pervert 
0% Degradation Giver 
0% Slave 

http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=56334


----------



## Mmm....GoesDownSalty (Jan 19, 2015)

89% Submissive 
84% Girl/Boy 
74% Brat 
66% Bondage Receiver 
63% Slave 
59% Experimentalist 
53% Primal (Prey) 
50% Switch 
45% Masochist 
37% Brat Tamer 
37% Primal (Predator) 
33% Vanilla 
30% Dominant 
29% Daddy/Mommy 
25% Bondage Giver 
11% All-Rounder 
9% Sadist 
8% Master/Mistress 
4% Degradation Receiver 
0% Degradation Giver 
0% Exhibitionist 
0% Non-monogamist 
0% Pervert 
0% Voyeur


----------



## The Lone Wanderer (Jan 20, 2015)

I mostly fantasize. I'm pretty vanilla IRL, but submissive and faithful to my partner. I'm really shy IRL. Wish I could say the same about my youth when I discovered the internet. I'm what I suppose would be considered a BBW.


Spoiler: Honestly did not understand some of the questions



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ ==
70% Experimentalist
66% Daddy/Mommy
66% Submissive
59% Vanilla
54% Bondage Receiver
49% Brat
46% Master/Mistress
45% Degradation Receiver
45% Girl/Boy
41% Primal (Predator)
39% All-Rounder
39% Bondage Giver
39% Switch
35% Dominant
35% Sadist
34% Masochist
32% Brat Tamer
31% Primal (Prey)
30% Slave
26% Degradation Giver
26% Voyeur
21% Exhibitionist
9% Non-monogamist
9% Pervert
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=58802


----------



## pickledance (Jan 20, 2015)

== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ ==


Spoiler: stuff



100% Bondage Giver
100% Bondage Receiver
100% Experimentalist
100% Masochist
100% Switch
96% Degradation Receiver
96% Sadist
90% Primal (Prey)
89% Submissive
87% Primal (Predator)
83% Non-monogamist
71% Dominant
70% Voyeur
66% Degradation Giver
59% Girl/Boy
58% Pervert
54% Daddy/Mommy
52% Brat
45% Brat Tamer
45% Exhibitionist
34% Slave
33% All-Rounder
33% Master/Mistress
13% Vanilla
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=58816

Tie and beat whore and no one was surprised.


----------



## Foulmouth (Jan 20, 2015)

Shit, I came out a bit more kinky than I expected.

76% Dominant 
66% Bondage Giver 
66% Experimentalist 
65% Daddy/Mommy 
58% Degradation Giver 
50% Primal (Predator) 
49% Brat Tamer 
47% Primal (Prey) 
43% Vanilla 
32% All-Rounder 
30% Voyeur 
29% Master/Mistress 
29% Switch 
25% Exhibitionist 
22% Brat 
21% Non-monogamist 
20% Bondage Receiver 
20% Submissive 
16% Girl/Boy 
8% Masochist 
4% Degradation Receiver 
4% Sadist 
0% Slave 
0% Pervert


----------



## John Titor (Jan 20, 2015)

...Sounds about right.

88% Bondage Giver
79% Switch
59% Bondage Receiver
55% Experimentalist
54% Dominant
54% Submissive
54% Vanilla
53% Sadist
50% Brat
50% Brat Tamer
38% Girl/Boy
34% Daddy/Mommy
34% Voyeur
33% Primal (Predator)
29% Non-monogamist
29% Primal (Prey)
29% Slave
28% Masochist
20% Degradation Giver
16% All-Rounder
16% Degradation Receiver
13% Exhibitionist
11% Pervert
4% Master/Mistress
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=60219


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (Jan 20, 2015)

Vanilla not a surprise as I hate pain of any sort.
== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ == 
68% Vanilla 
62% All-Rounder 
38% Girl/Boy 
29% Experimentalist 
25% Daddy/Mommy 
25% Non-monogamist 
25% Submissive 
25% Switch 
20% Voyeur 
13% Exhibitionist 
13% Primal (Predator) 
13% Primal (Prey) 
9% Brat 
4% Bondage Giver 
0% Bondage Receiver 
0% Brat Tamer 
0% Degradation Giver 
0% Degradation Receiver 
0% Dominant 
0% Masochist 
0% Master/Mistress 
0% Pervert 
0% Sadist 
0% Slave 
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=61411


----------



## Jacquetta (Jan 20, 2015)

Spoiler: Uhhh



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ ==
100% Voyeur
96% Exhibitionist
96% Girl/Boy
91% Experimentalist
91% Submissive
88% Non-monogamist
85% Slave
68% Degradation Receiver
65% Brat
59% Switch
46% Bondage Receiver
40% Primal (Prey)
34% Masochist
33% Pervert
29% Vanilla
25% Bondage Giver
23% Primal (Predator)
9% Degradation Giver
0% All-Rounder
0% Brat Tamer
0% Daddy/Mommy
0% Dominant
0% Master/Mistress
0% Sadist 

The parent/child kink shit legitimately freaks me out, though, so I dunno how I feel about that.


----------



## Opulence (Jan 20, 2015)

Spoiler



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ == 
79% Experimentalist 
75% Dominant 
75% Non-monogamist 
70% Bondage Giver 
70% Switch 
61% Bondage Receiver 
61% Daddy/Mommy 
60% All-Rounder 
60% Primal (Predator) 
58% Masochist 
58% Master/Mistress 
55% Exhibitionist 
54% Girl/Boy 
54% Submissive 
53% Brat Tamer 
53% Primal (Prey) 
50% Slave 
50% Voyeur 
48% Pervert 
46% Degradation Giver 
45% Sadist 
43% Brat 
39% Degradation Receiver 
30% Vanilla 
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=63227



Wow. I feel like a slut. Oh no wait, I am.


----------



## Avocado (Jan 20, 2015)

Spoiler



100% Masochist 
100% Submissive 
98% Brat 
96% Degradation Receiver 
88% Experimentalist 
84% Bondage Receiver 
83% Slave 
66% Girl/Boy 
57% Primal (Prey) 
38% Voyeur 
37% Pervert 
30% Primal (Predator) 
29% Exhibitionist 
20% Brat Tamer 
16% Non-monogamist 
16% Vanilla 
13% Bondage Giver 
9% Dominant 
9% Sadist 
8% Degradation Giver 
4% Master/Mistress 
4% Switch 
0% All-Rounder 
0% Daddy/Mommy 
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=63327



I already knew I was a kinky submissive so that wasn't  a surprise, but my score on Girl/Boy (which is apparently for DD/lg and the like) concerns me a bit


----------



## Damocles_Sword (Jan 20, 2015)

https://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=63435

so many submissives here, where do I start?


----------



## EI 903 (Jan 20, 2015)

Damocles_Sword said:


> https://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=63435
> 
> so many submissives here, where do I start?



Given what @introman noticed earlier, I think you start by submitting an application to become staff.


----------



## Heretics on Holiday (Jan 21, 2015)

Spoiler



79% Sadist
76% Bondage Receiver
76% Switch
71% Bondage Giver
71% Girl/Boy
63% Daddy/Mommy
57% Primal (Predator)
57% Primal (Prey)
54% Submissive
50% Brat
38% Master/Mistress
34% Brat Tamer
34% Vanilla
33% Experimentalist
33% Masochist
30% Dominant
29% Degradation Giver
21% All-Rounder
16% Slave
16% Voyeur
9% Exhibitionist
4% Degradation Receiver
4% Non-monogamist
0% Pervert


So it looks like I'm a sadist but also more submissive than dominant and more of a Girl than a Mommy (blech). I feel something went wrong.


----------



## Mollybdenum (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler: Actually not very surprising.



88% Non-monogamist
84% Switch
75% Girl/Boy
75% Sadist
70% Experimentalist
66% Exhibitionist
66% Masochist
59% Voyeur
53% Bondage Receiver
51% Primal (Prey)
50% Slave
50% Submissive
49% Bondage Giver
47% Primal (Predator)
45% Degradation Giver
43% Dominant
43% Pervert
43% Vanilla
38% Daddy/Mommy
33% All-Rounder
29% Degradation Receiver
27% Brat
24% Brat Tamer
21% Master/Mistress
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=49621


----------



## A.Shitposter (Jan 22, 2015)

63% Girl/Boy
63% Vanilla
43% Switch
37% All-Rounder
25% Experimentalist
13% Bondage Giver
13% Daddy/Mommy
13% Exhibitionist
11% Brat
9% Non-monogamist
9% Submissive
7% Brat Tamer
4% Dominant
3% Pervert
0% Bondage Receiver
0% Degradation Giver
0% Degradation Receiver
0% Masochist
0% Master/Mistress
0% Primal (Predator)
0% Primal (Prey)
0% Sadist
0% Slave
0% Voyeur

I don't know what any of this means but I am more certain now that bdsm isn't for me, it sounds way too abusive/controlling.

Edit: Also, what's with the questions about people being butthurt about not being allowed to fuck kids?


----------



## Le Bateleur (Jan 22, 2015)

Confirmed something I always suspected about myself.



Spoiler



I enjoy learning things about other people while giving away little information of my own.



This thread pleases me.


----------



## Waifu (Jan 22, 2015)

A.Shitposter said:


> Also, what's with the questions about people being butthurt about not being allowed to fuck kids?


Apparently the person who made this made it for a project of some sort (Academic? Not precisely sure.), so it may have to do with the criteria of that assignment.


----------



## TM Ambrose (Jan 22, 2015)

Waifu said:


> Apparently the person who made this made it for a project of some sort (Academic? Not precisely sure.), so it may have to do with the criteria of that assignment.


The test says the moral questions were to gather data on this from the community of people taking the test.


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ == 
84% Voyeur 
75% Exhibitionist 
70% Experimentalist 
70% Switch 
66% Bondage Giver 
66% Primal (Predator) 
58% Daddy/Mommy 
53% Primal (Prey) 
51% Brat Tamer 
50% Dominant 
46% Non-monogamist 
41% Degradation Giver 
41% Girl/Boy 
38% Vanilla 
36% Sadist 
33% Brat 
25% Submissive 
19% All-Rounder 
15% Master/Mistress 
9% Bondage Receiver 
4% Degradation Receiver 
4% Masochist 
4% Slave 
3% Pervert 
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=68685


I could probably take a test like this multiple times and it'd be slightly different each time. 
I have a bad habit of over thinking these sorts of things.


----------



## Night Terror (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ ==
66% Bondage Giver
63% Experimentalist
54% Primal (Predator)
53% Dominant
50% Vanilla
50% Voyeur
49% Brat Tamer
46% Daddy/Mommy
46% Switch
44% Primal (Prey)
34% All-Rounder
34% Brat
33% Bondage Receiver
30% Submissive
29% Non-monogamist
29% Sadist
25% Girl/Boy
24% Exhibitionist
24% Master/Mistress
20% Degradation Giver
15% Masochist
15% Slave
11% Degradation Receiver
0% Pervert
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=68728


I dunno if this is that accurate. 0% pervert?


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Jan 22, 2015)

I retook the test because I really didn't think what I got before was accurate at all. I'm still not completely convinced, but it's a hell of a lot more accurate (I think).



Spoiler



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ ==
84% Non-monogamist
80% Submissive
79% Experimentalist
75% Degradation Receiver
74% Brat
70% Exhibitionist
70% Voyeur
68% Masochist
66% Bondage Receiver
58% Brat Tamer
58% Sadist
58% Switch
55% Dominant
55% Pervert
54% Primal (Prey)
50% Girl/Boy
50% Slave
46% Degradation Giver
44% Primal (Predator)
43% Bondage Giver
37% All-Rounder
34% Daddy/Mommy
21% Master/Mistress
16% Vanilla
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=68747


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jan 22, 2015)

Ronald Gaygun said:


> 84% Non-monogamist


 Slut.


----------



## champthom (Jan 23, 2015)

Spoiler



I'm mostly dominant.


----------



## TL 611 (Jan 23, 2015)

why did I just fill that out 


Spoiler: deviants



96% Bondage Receiver 
89% Switch 
88% Experimentalist 
85% Bondage Giver 
83% Slave 
75% Submissive 
71% Primal (Prey) 
70% Girl/Boy 
63% Masochist 
57% Primal (Predator) 
49% Exhibitionist 
43% Daddy/Mommy 
43% Non-monogamist 
38% Vanilla 
35% Brat 
28% Voyeur 
25% Degradation Receiver 
25% Dominant 
17% Brat Tamer 
11% Pervert 
8% Degradation Giver 
4% All-Rounder 
4% Master/Mistress 
0% Sadist 
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=71003



I-I'm not that into bondage guiz honest


----------



## EI 903 (Jan 23, 2015)

Melchett said:


> why did I just fill that out
> 
> 
> Spoiler: deviants
> ...



she said, typing awkwardly because of the fuzzy handcuffs.


----------



## silentprincess (Jan 23, 2015)

https://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=72500

I am not into any of the ones below Vanilla, honestly


----------



## Gaol (Jan 24, 2015)

Well I didn't expect these results. 


Spoiler



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ == 
91% Bondage Giver 
88% Switch 
84% Experimentalist 
83% Exhibitionist 
83% Voyeur 
75% Bondage Receiver 
75% Daddy/Mommy 
75% Girl/Boy 
70% Primal (Predator) 
63% Brat Tamer 
60% Brat 
58% Degradation Receiver 
58% Dominant 
54% Vanilla 
53% Primal (Prey) 
53% Submissive 
49% Degradation Giver 
38% Non-monogamist 
29% Sadist 
25% Slave 
18% Pervert 
13% Master/Mistress 
9% All-Rounder 
0% Masochist


----------



## John Furrman (Jan 29, 2015)

Jeez, uh, I didn't expect that top one, but the brat thing sounds like me.


Spoiler



100% Girl/Boy 
96% Experimentalist 
88% Switch 
77% Brat 
76% Slave 
75% Bondage Receiver 
75% Masochist 
71% Submissive 
63% Primal (Prey) 
50% Non-monogamist 
49% Brat Tamer 
49% Primal (Predator) 
46% Bondage Giver 
46% Degradation Receiver 
41% Master/Mistress 
38% Degradation Giver 
36% Dominant 
34% Pervert 
29% Voyeur 
25% Exhibitionist 
25% Vanilla 
24% Sadist 
20% All-Rounder 
20% Daddy/Mommy


----------



## Jomadre (Feb 2, 2015)

I know!  I will expose my sexual deviance to a forum dedicated to lolcows!  There's no way that can go wrong!

== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ == 
100% Bondage Receiver 
100% Degradation Receiver 
100% Experimentalist 
100% Masochist 
100% Non-monogamist 
100% Switch 
96% Bondage Giver 
88% Submissive 
86% Brat 
84% Sadist 
80% Primal (Predator) 
80% Primal (Prey) 
75% Degradation Giver 
71% Brat Tamer 
71% Slave 
66% Dominant 
59% Pervert 
55% Girl/Boy 
54% Master/Mistress 
43% Voyeur 
38% All-Rounder 
38% Daddy/Mommy 
38% Exhibitionist 
21% Vanilla 
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=93015

I haven't gone through all 4 pages, but not surprisingly I'm pretty far up there...


----------



## 100 Whole Bepis (Feb 3, 2015)

Spoiler: Heh heh heh



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ == 
96% Switch 
88% Experimentalist 
84% Non-monogamist 
80% Bondage Giver 
80% Bondage Receiver 
79% Exhibitionist 
75% Masochist 
68% Degradation Receiver 
68% Sadist 
66% Dominant 
66% Submissive 
66% Voyeur 
61% Primal (Prey) 
59% Degradation Giver 
57% Primal (Predator) 
52% Brat 
52% Brat Tamer 
50% Daddy/Mommy 
43% Girl/Boy 
20% Master/Mistress 
13% Slave 
13% Vanilla 
11% All-Rounder 
7% Pervert 
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=93916

I'm a kinky bastard but the deviancy stays within the realm of consenting adults, thank you very much.



None of this is surprising.


----------



## YI 457 (Feb 3, 2015)

_I like inflicting pain during sex and seeing the results of it (marks/bruises, makeup running by tears, etc.) afterwards._

This test gets me. 



Spoiler: Bondage Giver



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ == 
91% Bondage Giver 
88% Switch 
84% Experimentalist 
84% Sadist 
80% Daddy/Mommy 
76% Bondage Receiver 
76% Slave 
75% Brat Tamer 
75% Non-monogamist 
73% Master/Mistress 
73% Primal (Predator) 
71% Dominant 
70% Primal (Prey) 
69% Brat 
64% Masochist 
63% Submissive 
59% Degradation Receiver 
58% Degradation Giver 
54% Girl/Boy 
41% Vanilla 
38% Voyeur 
25% All-Rounder 
21% Pervert 
16% Exhibitionist 
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=94261


----------



## Dr. Meme (Feb 5, 2015)

Subway, eat fresh
== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ == 
88% Exhibitionist 
80% Submissive 
75% Bondage Receiver 
71% Girl/Boy 
63% Degradation Receiver 
63% Switch 
59% Brat 
59% Experimentalist 
59% Masochist 
59% Voyeur 
55% Bondage Giver 
50% Primal (Prey) 
47% Primal (Predator) 
38% Pervert 
38% Vanilla 
34% Dominant 
33% Brat Tamer 
30% Daddy/Mommy 
30% Degradation Giver 
29% Slave 
25% All-Rounder 
25% Non-monogamist 
16% Sadist 
13% Master/Mistress 
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=97877


----------



## applecat (Feb 7, 2015)

Spoiler: Oh Dear



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ ==
84% Switch
77% Primal (Predator)
74% Experimentalist
64% Primal (Prey)
59% Bondage Receiver
55% Non-monogamist
54% Bondage Giver
54% Girl/Boy
50% Daddy/Mommy
43% Submissive
41% Voyeur
38% Vanilla
34% Exhibitionist
33% Brat
29% Dominant
28% Slave
26% Brat Tamer
21% Masochist
16% All-Rounder
16% Degradation Giver
16% Degradation Receiver
11% Master/Mistress
8% Sadist
0% Pervert
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=102552


----------



## Washington0592 (Feb 8, 2015)

At this rate we're gonna need to start switching to leatherman avatars.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Feb 12, 2015)

i-i may have retaken the test because i've been doing some more reading up on the whole BDSM thing and was curious as to how much i've changed 



Spoiler: kinky as fuck :oops:



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ ==
96% Bondage Receiver
89% Non-monogamist
88% Degradation Receiver
88% Experimentalist
84% Switch
83% Submissive
79% Voyeur
75% Masochist
75% Slave
70% Brat
70% Exhibitionist
66% Primal (Prey)
63% Degradation Giver
63% Sadist
58% Bondage Giver
54% Girl/Boy
49% Brat Tamer
49% Pervert
49% Primal (Predator)
48% Dominant
41% Vanilla
20% Daddy/Mommy
12% All-Rounder
8% Master/Mistress
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=113801


----------



## Marionette (Feb 12, 2015)

Well now...


Spoiler: AW SHIT



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ == 
100% Bondage Receiver 
100% Submissive 
91% Experimentalist 
86% Brat 
84% Masochist 
75% Degradation Receiver 
66% Girl/Boy 
60% Primal (Prey) 
59% Vanilla 
41% Slave 
40% Primal (Predator) 
25% Bondage Giver 
25% Switch 
0% All-Rounder 
0% Brat Tamer 
0% Daddy/Mommy 
0% Degradation Giver 
0% Dominant 
0% Exhibitionist 
0% Master/Mistress 
0% Non-monogamist 
0% Pervert 
0% Sadist 
0% Voyeur


----------



## Magpie (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm a dirty bird, not that that's any news to me. :v



Spoiler



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ ==
100% Bondage Receiver
96% Experimentalist
96% Non-monogamist
95% Brat
93% Submissive
89% Degradation Receiver
88% Exhibitionist
80% Primal (Prey)
74% Bondage Giver
74% Masochist
70% Voyeur
60% Primal (Predator)
55% Switch
53% Degradation Giver
53% Girl/Boy
46% Pervert
36% Daddy/Mommy
29% Sadist
24% Brat Tamer
20% Slave
11% Dominant
9% Vanilla
8% All-Rounder
8% Master/Mistress
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=115604



Edit: I have always joked about changing my name from BirdSimulator to BirdStimulator for anything rude/TMI but I think that would give off the wrong impression. :v


----------



## cheersensei (Feb 13, 2015)

== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ ==
71% Bondage Receiver
71% Experimentalist
70% Primal (Prey)
61% Non-monogamist
60% Primal (Predator)
58% Girl/Boy
58% Masochist
58% Submissive
58% Switch
55% Bondage Giver
54% Exhibitionist
51% Brat
50% Daddy/Mommy
50% Voyeur
46% Degradation Receiver
40% All-Rounder
38% Slave
37% Brat Tamer
36% Vanilla
35% Dominant
25% Master/Mistress
25% Pervert
21% Sadist
11% Degradation Giver
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=116147

I'll admit, I like bondage. I like being tied up and not having access to use my hands. I'm also pretty open minded to trying most things.


----------



## Adamska (Feb 15, 2015)

Well gents... let's see how exactly I broke the scale this time.



Spoiler: Filthy Deviant



89% Bondage Receiver
75% Experimentalist
64% Switch
54% Submissive
43% Vanilla
41% Girl/Boy
41% Non-monogamist
39% Brat
38% Masochist
34% Daddy/Mommy
33% Bondage Giver
33% Degradation Giver
28% Slave
24% Voyeur
20% Degradation Receiver
20% Master/Mistress
19% Primal (Predator)
18% Brat Tamer
16% Dominant
16% Primal (Prey)
11% All-Rounder
8% Exhibitionist
8% Sadist
0% Pervert
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=119057

What can I say? I like to be immobilized and teased...

The pervert rating is kind of hilarious though.


----------



## fuzzypickles (Feb 15, 2015)

== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ == 
76% Experimentalist 
61% Non-monogamist 
61% Vanilla 
46% Daddy/Mommy 
46% Dominant 
36% Bondage Giver 
33% Primal (Predator) 
31% Brat Tamer 
25% Girl/Boy 
24% All-Rounder 
16% Master/Mistress 
13% Sadist 
13% Switch 
10% Primal (Prey) 
9% Voyeur 
8% Degradation Giver 
0% Bondage Receiver 
0% Brat 
0% Degradation Receiver 
0% Exhibitionist 
0% Masochist 
0% Pervert 
0% Slave 
0% Submissive


----------



## bradsternum (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, I learned something new about myself. 
At least vanilla is pretty high up on the list, although I feel uncomfortable with any kink list that has the words "daddy/mommy" on it. 



Spoiler



88% Experimentalist 
80% Switch 
75% Vanilla 
74% Girl/Boy 
74% Daddy/Mommy
60% All-Rounder  
58% Dominant 
55% Brat 
50% Submissive
48% Bondage Giver 
48% Primal (Predator) 
42% Brat Tamer 
41% Master/Mistress 
39% Degradation Receiver 
30% Primal (Prey) 
26% Voyeur 
22% Degradation Giver 
22% Bondage Receiver 
0% Exhibitionist 
0% Masochist 
0% Pervert 
0% Slave
0% Sadist 
0% Non-monogamist


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Feb 28, 2015)

59% Experimentalist 
44% Primal (Predator) 
43% Bondage Giver 
41% All-Rounder 
38% Daddy/Mommy 
38% Girl/Boy 
38% Vanilla 
34% Dominant 
27% Primal (Prey) 
26% Master/Mistress 
23% Brat Tamer 
20% Voyeur 
16% Submissive 
14% Brat 
11% Sadist 
11% Switch 
4% Exhibitionist 
4% Non-monogamist 
4% Slave 
0% Bondage Receiver 
0% Degradation Giver 
0% Degradation Receiver 
0% Masochist 
0% Pervert


----------



## The Other Chandler (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm pretty vanilla, which wasn't super surprising for me.



Spoiler



59% All-Rounder
50% Vanilla
41% Daddy/Mommy
38% Switch
36% Experimentalist
36% Submissive
33% Girl/Boy
29% Dominant
18% Brat
16% Brat Tamer
13% Bondage Receiver
13% Voyeur
11% Bondage Giver
9% Primal (Predator)
8% Degradation Giver
8% Master/Mistress
8% Sadist
6% Primal (Prey)
4% Degradation Receiver
4% Exhibitionist
4% Non-monogamist
4% Slave
0% Masochist
0% Pervert


----------



## Shotgun Ronnie (Mar 1, 2015)

Spoiler



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ ==
100% Degradation Giver
100% Dominant
96% Brat Tamer
96% Sadist
93% Master/Mistress
84% Girl/Boy
83% Daddy/Mommy
75% Bondage Giver
63% Vanilla
50% Switch
49% Bondage Receiver
46% Masochist
42% Brat
38% Experimentalist
34% Primal (Predator)
34% Slave
28% Submissive
17% Primal (Prey)
16% Non-monogamist
16% Voyeur
11% Degradation Receiver
9% Pervert
0% All-Rounder
0% Exhibitionist
See my results online at http://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=154668



So I'm a forceful, sadistic, ..and childish Dom.


----------



## Dormiebasne (Mar 2, 2015)

https://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=158419

Not really shocked.


----------



## LastMighty (Mar 2, 2015)

The 0% pervert just finished his BDSM Test


Spoiler



== Results from http://bdsmtest.org/ ==
84% Experimentalist
80% Switch
53% Submissive
49% Bondage Giver
49% Brat
47% Primal (Predator)
47% Primal (Prey)
45% Bondage Receiver
42% Brat Tamer
41% Daddy/Mommy
41% Dominant
34% Exhibitionist
34% Masochist
34% Voyeur
33% Non-monogamist
33% Slave
28% Vanilla
21% Girl/Boy
20% Master/Mistress
16% All-Rounder
16% Degradation Giver
16% Degradation Receiver
11% Sadist
0% Pervert


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm a little late to the game, it seems, but here's mine: https://bdsmtest.org/result.php?id=175912



Spoiler


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 2, 2015)

Spoiler



100% Dominant
100% Owner
99% Master/Mistress
99% Rigger
99% Degrader
97% Brat Tamer
97% Daddy/Mommy
95% Primal (Hunter)
95% Voyeur
94% Sadist
94% Experimentalist
87% Exhibitionist
79% Ageplayer
78% Non-monogamist
25% Switch
20% Vanilla
12% Masochist
5% Girl/Boy
3% Pet
2% Rope Bunny
2% Degradee
2% Primal (Prey)
1% Submissive
1% Brat
0% Slave



https://bdsmtest.org/pdf.php?id=1079264

@bearycool


----------



## EI 903 (Dec 2, 2015)

Pine Tar said:


> 43% Primal (Predator)
> 0% Pervert



I now doubt the accuracy of this highly scientific test.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Dec 2, 2015)

Can't believe I really did this test, but here are my results. I'm not too surprised.



Spoiler









gj you clicked now kill yourself


----------



## Pandas Galore (Dec 4, 2015)

Here you go.


Spoiler: Totally legitimate


----------



## Desire Lines (Feb 27, 2019)

REVIVING THIS THREAD WITH NO SURVIVORS


Spoiler: i am a creep, i am a weirdo



== Results from bdsmtest.org ==
100% Brat 
100% Switch 
98% Brat tamer 
81% Degrader 
73% Dominant 
68% Degradee 
62% Submissive 
56% Master/Mistress 
55% Voyeur 
53% Vanilla 
49% Rigger 
49% Experimentalist 
43% Rope bunny 
42% Daddy/Mommy 
37% Exhibitionist 
33% Masochist 
31% Slave 
15% Sadist 
11% Primal (Hunter) 
10% Non-monogamist 
5% Owner 
3% Boy/Girl 
2% Pet 
1% Ageplayer 
0% Primal (Prey)


----------



## FeverGlitch (Feb 27, 2019)

Its time to be a degenerate again


Spoiler: tfw no true chad



== Results from bdsmtest.org ==
96% Switch
86% Vanilla
73% Dominant
54% Experimentalist
52% Master/Mistress
51% Owner
48% Primal (Hunter)
45% Submissive
43% Daddy/Mommy
41% Brat tamer
39% Brat
36% Primal (Prey)
21% Degrader
20% Rope bunny
13% Rigger
9% Masochist
4% Slave
2% Pet
2% Degradee
1% Sadist
1% Boy/Girl
1% Non-monogamist
0% Ageplayer
0% Exhibitionist
0% Voyeur


----------



## SweetDee (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Eryngium (May 8, 2019)

wtf is a *igger or a rope bunny?


----------



## FierceBrosnan (May 8, 2019)

Well that settles it, I'm Daddy Fierce now.



Eryngium said:


> wtf is a *igger or a rope bunny?


Those would be people into hanging rope play type stuff. Either being strung up in crerative ways or doing the stringing.


----------



## SweetDee (May 8, 2019)

FierceBrosnan said:


> View attachment 751681
> 
> Well that settles it, I'm Daddy Fierce now.
> 
> ...




Fite me irl


----------



## FierceBrosnan (May 8, 2019)

Baby Firefly said:


> Fite me irl


Your resistance only makes my penis harder.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (May 8, 2019)

Lol.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (May 8, 2019)

Spoiler: SPOILER



1% EVIL
99% HOT GAS


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 8, 2019)

I'm boring.


Spoiler: Boring



== Results from bdsmtest.org == 
82% Vanilla 
70% Dominant 
59% Switch 
51% Submissive 
47% Master/Mistress 
43% Daddy/Mommy 
39% Brat tamer 
35% Brat 
22% Experimentalist 
19% Owner 
19% Primal (Hunter) 
18% Rigger 
18% Rope bunny 
15% Primal (Prey) 
4% Masochist 
1% Boy/Girl 
1% Non-monogamist 
1% Ageplayer 
1% Slave 
1% Pet 
0% Degradee 
0% Exhibitionist 
0% Voyeur 
0% Degrader 
0% Sadist


----------



## Chichan (May 8, 2019)

Shibari for the win.


Spoiler: results




100%Rope bunnyMore info 97%VanillaMore info94%SubmissiveMore info59%SwitchMore info52%MasochistMore info51%BratMore info43%SlaveMore info42%Daddy/MommyMore info39%AgeplayerMore info38%Brat tamerMore info33%Primal (Prey)More info30%RiggerMore info30%DominantMore info17%PetMore info13%ExperimentalistMore info10%ExhibitionistMore info7%SadistMore info6%Primal (Hunter)More info3%Boy/GirlMore info2%VoyeurMore info2%DegradeeMore info0%DegraderMore info0%OwnerMore info0%Master/MistressMore info0%Non-monogamistMore info 


----------

